# Land owner deer tags



## stcroixjoe

How does a land owner get tags for deer? is there a limit of tags they can get how does it work?


----------



## flypilot33

As a land owner you don't have to buy tags, but you have to following the regular bag limits. If your zone allows 1 buck and 1 doe that's what you can bag, if your in a 1 buck 2 doe zone that's what you can bag. The only difference between a land owner tag and a regular deer tag is a land owner does not have to purchase the tags, they write them out on paper after they bag a deer.

If your talking about crop damage permits then that's a whole different scenario. You have to call your county wildlife officer and he issues those based on your problem, if he feels the permits would help solve it.


----------



## swantucky

Flypilot is on the money with his explanation. I always forget I could "landowner" deer taken on my property and end up using my regular tag. Hopefully it is money well spent for management and land purchases.


----------



## jiggin'fool

don't you have to have a certain amount of acreage??


----------



## stcroixjoe

thanks for the input guts im going to call the local wildlife officer just to cofirm


----------



## Darwin

jiggin'fool said:


> don't you have to have a certain amount of acreage??


No limit on acreage, but it has to fall on your property. If you shoot it on your land and it runs to some body elses property then it must be tagged with a tag bought through the division of wildlife.


----------



## M.Magis

I have to wonder, if you don't trust the info you got, which was correct, why even ask? Wouldn't it have been faster to call in the first place?


----------



## stcroixjoe

M.Magis said:


> I have to wonder, if you don't trust the info you got, which was correct, why even ask? Wouldn't it have been faster to call in the first place?


im am going to call about if there is a min of acres


----------



## M.Magis

Okay, but Buddy Punk is correct.


----------



## lg_mouth

I didn't know that about it falling on someone else's property. I have a stand close to the border line between my land and my neighbors, hopefully it runs the opposite direction or I am going to have to do some quick dragging back to my place! Definitely will dress it on my land.

lg_mouth


----------



## Header

Use to be that you had to have at least 10 acres and it was in the regs. but over the last 5 years it is not listed. Now you could have 1/2 acre and if you can have it die on your property its can be land owner tagged. How hard is it to drag it back and field dress it on your place?


----------



## steelmagoo

Some municipalities have acrerage laws for deer hunting. In the city of Kirtland, Lake County I think the property must be at least 5 contiguous acres. Also, I'm pretty sure neighbors can combine their properties to equal at least 5 acres. In Kirtland, only bowhunting is allowed and they may still require you to pass a quick proficiency test at a local archery range.


----------



## M.Magis

I think some of you may be confusing the original Sunday hunting regulations with land owner regulations. There hasn't been a minumum required acreage for many, many, years.


----------



## Hardtop

The remark about a dying deer crossing a property line and requiring the landowner-hunter to purchase a tag is bogus. The "hunting" was done on landowner property, and regulations require you to retrieve the deer and apply it's harvest to your limit.


----------



## Darwin

Hardtop said:


> The remark about a dying deer crossing a property line and requiring the landowner-hunter to purchase a tag is bogus. The "hunting" was done on landowner property, and regulations require you to retrieve the deer and apply it's harvest to your limit.


Go ahead and give it a try. If you get caught you will pay the fine. By the way, you also need a hunting license as well as your deer tag to go after the deer.


----------



## Lundy

This is a little off subject but one of the most abused and misunderstood rules. There are many that believe they have the right to follow up any wounded animal without permission on private property.


From the Deer hunting regs


A Hunter may not,

16. Pursue wounded deer or other wild animals or recover dead deer or other wild animals from private property without the written permission of the landowner.


----------



## bkr43050

So how about the part that Hardtop pointed out? If I shoot a deer on my land with the intention of tagging it on a landowner's tag and it makes it over to the neighbor's property I don't believe that I am required to obtain that deer on a purchased tag but without I would not be able to carry my weapon on his property without a current hunting license and deer tag? That is the way I understand that to be. I have had a few that took me just a short distance onto the neighbor's property. We have an agreement that we can get the deer if that happens. I realize that I have not had a written permission from him in years but we never thought it was necessary.

I have hunted on other places where we did need to go get permission to track the deer on their property. I think that law is more common sense than anything else. I know I don't want people traipsing all over my property without my knowledge of it.


----------



## Darwin

Once your off your own property you are then pursuing the animal on either public or private property. You need the proper license and permits just like every other hunter. I am sure your intention is to use your landowner tag but if it falls on some else's property you cannot legally use it. I would love to be able to do this myself but I only have five acres. I have had deer go 10 yards and drop and have had them go 300-400 yards before they drop. I don't care where you are on our place that is off of the property.

I don't have the reasoning for this law in front of me. I have to think it was made so someone with 1 or 2 acres in prime deer habitat can't shoot a deer on their own property and have it running to somebody elses property and then throw a landowner tag on it. 

I agree with the law. If your going to border some one else's property while you hunt this is the chance you have to take. Either have your purchased hunting license and permit on you or go and get it before you go onto some one else's property. 

Let's face it, if you have taken deer over several years you know as well as I do that if it has not already happened this will happen. You will have a deer that you either miss-hit or make a bad shot on and it will run on you. It is better to be prepaired than to lose out. Not only will you get fined if you get caught there is a chance you will lose that "deer of a lifetime"!


----------



## bkr43050

I always have my tag and license anyway because I do hunt on other land throughout the season. I do have quite a bit more land than you do I recognize that the risk is always there that it will occur, particularly during bow season where it is quite typical for a deer to go 100 yards or more. I try to set up most of my stands in areas where the deer will have to travel at least that distance or more to make it to the adjacent property.


----------



## Hardtop

This would be one of those good times for a wildlife officer to chime in and clarify this..........? If the regs say I have to purchase a license and tag to retrieve my deer......does that mean I have the option to "not retrieve" the deer if I don't want to spend the $40....? I understand the issue with entering other property with hunting equipment, but we have a similar agreement with neighbors about following blood trails without weapons onto eachothers property. If this "is" the way the reg is interpreted, it needs to be changed. Again....the act of "Hunting" is being done on my property, that is what the license and tags are for, not retrieving after the kill... come on DNR , clear this up, only a couple of weeks to go


----------



## M.Magis

> come on DNR , clear this up, only a couple of weeks to go


Come on now, it's our job to understand the law, not theirs to get on every internet site and explain every little thing. Your local game warden's number is in the local phone book, and you can go to the DNR's site and get the number to call. That's why these numbers are listed.


----------



## bkr43050

M.Magis said:


> Come on now, it's our job to understand the law, not theirs to get on every internet site and explain every little thing. Your local game warden's number is in the local phone book, and you can go to the DNR's site and get the number to call. That's why these numbers are listed.


 That is true but I am sure that there are a few folks on here that can benefit from the answer. I, for one, would like to know. I have not been faced with the issue to the point that Hardtop is referring to because I do purchase a tag as well. But it is still something worth knowing.


----------



## M.Magis

These same numbers are freely available to everyone. Anyone interested should be calling themselves. I can't imagine asking for legal advise on the internet.


----------



## Darwin

Hardtop said:


> This would be one of those good times for a wildlife officer to chime in and clarify this..........? If the regs say I have to purchase a license and tag to retrieve my deer......does that mean I have the option to "not retrieve" the deer if I don't want to spend the $40....? I understand the issue with entering other property with hunting equipment, but we have a similar agreement with neighbors about following blood trails without weapons onto eachothers property. If this "is" the way the reg is interpreted, it needs to be changed. Again....the act of "Hunting" is being done on my property, that is what the license and tags are for, not retrieving after the kill... come on DNR , clear this up, only a couple of weeks to go


The act of hunting does not end when you shoot at the animal. It ends after you have retrieved the animal that you shoot. 
As far as the statement made about "not retrieving" the deer, that would be very unethical and if your caught it would get you a fine as well. It would aslo rank right up there with poaching in my opinion!


----------



## reel

The what-ifs for DOW on this could go on forever. I can think of many occasions where each situation would require a different solution.

Any attempt to clarify the present regulation might only confuse things further.

You certainly cannot say OK to always retrieve, or OK to never retrieve.

1. Try to make a close-up double lung shot.
2. Never ever take a long range or poor arrow placement shot.
3. Stay far away from adjacent property lines while hunting.
4. Get a take on what is the nature of the neighbor prior to setting up.
5. Get the written permission.
6. If an issue arises contact GW to resolve.
7. If the deer expires just over the line and no damage would occur to crops, fence etc I would go ahead and trespass-retrieve. Explain later.
8. Use common sense in the particular situation you are in.
9. If it looks likely that a deer could easily cross the property line because of your limited set-up location possibilities, go to the neighbor before hand and discuss what to do.
10. I really don't expect this to be a problem for me.
...


----------



## Hardtop

Reel, your suggestions are real good except for the one about setting up "far away from property lines"......my property is my property. We hunt every acre of it, some of our stands are right on the property line and will stay there. We are blessed with good neighbors, and have that agreement, but if ODNR has a silly regulation like this, that agreement doesn't mean squat. Thats the problem.It's not the remoteness of the chance of being "caught" its the fact that this is bogus reg that should be changed instead of seldom being enforced but always worried about.Without hunting equipment, tracking and retrieving a deer should not be an ODNR issue, you wouldn't call a wildlife officer if you saw some one camped out in your back yard , you would call the sherriff. Why is it that ODNR thinks they need to be involved in these civil treaspassing issues....? This issue is like many others in Ohio wildlife law, worded so that they are hard to understand and easy to prosecute........wonder who wrote them............?


----------



## M.Magis

What in the world are you talking about? They are not in any way trying to be involved with civil trespassing. It seems so far, you don't have any idea what the law is, so how can you be complaining? The laws NEED to be vague, because every instance is different, and they don't want to be forced into prosecuting everyone if there doesn't seem to be major problem. If your interested in the law, CALL THEM. Complaining here isn't doing any good. But, as mentioned, every situation will be different and there's not going to be a cut and dry answer.


----------

